# Grosse colère



## virmina (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Je viens vers vous car je rencontre un souci avec un enfant de 2ans et demi.
Elle a toujours eu un fort caractère, et la gestion des émotions est compliqué. Elle hurle, et tape, même si il y a eu du mieux au fur et à mesure.
La petite soeur est née il y a deux mois, et depuis, ce devient de plus en plus compliqué.
Avant j'arrivais à ce qu'elle m'écoute et sans avoir à élever la voix ou très peu.
Mais depuis 2 semaines, c'est devenu impossible. Des qu'elle est contrarié elle hurle, les autres petits me disent "elle nous casse les oreilles"... Et la rien a faire, donc je lui dit d'aller s'asseoir pour se calmer. Même pour ça, elle hurle tellement fort que je suis obligé de crié pour qu'elle m'entende.
Sa petite sœur est arrivée lundi pour l'adaptation, et ça s'empire. Maman est venue chercher la petite soeur ce midi, on était entrain de parler et la grande a voulu mettre un coup de pied a un petit qui voulait prendre son jouet. Sa maman l'a reprise et j'ai eu le droit à la plus grosse crise jamais eu jusque là. J'ai été obligé de crié pour qu'elle aille s'asseoir et qu'elle se calme. 
La maman m'a dit que c'était toujours comme ça chez eux et que c'était compliqué.
On lui a expliqué que c'était interdit de taper, que oui elle avait le droit en colère et frustré mais pas de casser les oreilles a tout le monde. Cependant rien a faire.
Avez vous de solutions a nous apporter car chez moi c'est compliqué pour les autres accueillis qui ont mal aux oreilles et chez elle c'est aussi compliqué car c'est tout le temps.
D'avance merci pour votre aide


----------



## Nounou22 (3 Août 2022)

L'isoler ....quand l'enfant se retrouve seul face à sa propre colère, souvent il se calme en deux minutes. On avait une petite puce comme ça qui hurlait tant que l'on était dans la même pièce qu'elle....car elle cherchait probablement la réaction en face ....et quand on l'a isolé, on s'est aperçu qu'en deux minutes c'était fini ...on pouvait ensuite lui expliquer le pourquoi du comment....et c'était bon. J'ai parfois l'impression que plus on veut aider un enfant à se calmer en pleine crise plus c'est contre productif. Il n'est pas en état de recevoir ce que l'on veut lui apporter....donc je te conseillerai de l'isoler le temps qu'elle se calme


----------



## liline17 (3 Août 2022)

pour tout problème de cet ordre, je pars du principe que le plus souvent, c'est un calin qui va désamorcer la situation, cette petite est en souffrance, trop jeune pour accepter l'arrivée de sa petite soeur.
L'autre jour, H, 20 mois a fait une colère à table, sans raison apparente, alors qu'il adore manger, aucune négociation n'arrivant à le calmer, je l'ai sorti de table, il a crié au sol, quelques secondes,  je lui ai proposé de venir sur mes genoux, pendant que je nourrissais sa copine, il s'est calmé instantanément, et j'ai pu lui donner son plat comme ça, puis le remettre à table pour le dessert, depuis, quand il fini le repas avant les autres,il demande mes genoux.
tenter un calin, lui parler doucement pour l'apaiser, peut faire descendre la pression, et avec le temps, la rassurer et lui permettre de redevenir comme avant


----------



## virmina (3 Août 2022)

Effectivement je savais que l'arrivée de la petite soeur serait dur.
Mais pour moi quand elle tape un autre enfant, je la reprend et de ce fait elle hurle. Je ne me vois pas lui faire un câlin à elle parce qu'elle est contrarié plutôt qu'à l'autre enfant qui a eu peur et mal. 
Je déjà essayé de l'isoler en la mettant sur une chaise le temps que le calme revienne mais non elle hurle. Il y a que quand je fais ma grosse voix en disant "ça suffit" que ça la stop. 
Elle est censé rentrer a l'école en janvier et si elle reste comme ça je plains les camarades et la maîtresse.


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

J'ajouterais en plus de ce que te propose Liline de discuter avec cette enfant quand elle est calme de ce qui se produit physiquement en elle quand elle ressent des émotions. Ainsi elle comprendra que c'est normal même si certaines sont plus désagréables que d'autres. A partir de là tu pourras lui expliquer quel mots elle peut utiliser pour dire ce qu'elle ressent (ou faire un signe pour se faire comprendre si le langage n'est pas encore acquis). Faire des activités avec tous avec comme thème la gymnastique du cerveau (brain gym) aide l'enfant à être plus à l'aise dans son corps et mieux identifier ce qui s'y passe.

Ensuite oui des lectures qui montrent l'arrivée d'un bébé à la maison ET rassurer l'enfant sur sa place autant chez lui dans sa famille que chez toi car à présent cette intrue, cette concurante la poursuit jusque chez toi: ouch', va t elle prendre ma place?!


----------



## liline17 (3 Août 2022)

Virmina, c'est bien naturel pour toi, de ne pas avoir envie de la caliner en cas de crise, mais si tu le fais quand tout va bien, en la félicitant de sa gentillesse, tu verra que ça donne des résultats.
Chaque fois que tu la gronde, tu renforce son comportement, et son manque de confiance dans l'amour qu'on lui porte.


----------



## virmina (3 Août 2022)

Oui on fait beaucoup de câlin et bisous quand tout va bien.
Et même la crise passé on fait parfois des câlins juste après l'explication.
Je vais voir si il y a le retour "du mieux" mais c'est vrai que les autres accueillis et moi même en avons un peu marre de nous faire casser les oreilles.
Peut être qu'avec trois semaines de vacances avec papa et maman et la petite soeur elle verra que sa place n'est nullement menacé


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour si tu as une pièce bien sécurisée tu y installes un gros coussin quand la petite fait une grosse colère tu l'isoles dans cette pièce juste en lui disant calmement tu peux faire ta colère je reviens quand tu auras fini . A 2ans et demi les colères se calment plus vite sans spectateur. Mais surtout dés qu'elle s'arrête retourner la chercher en lui disant c'est bien ta colère est finie et essayer de savoir ce qui la met dans cet état  si c'est juste de ne pas taper les copains qui l'a frustré lui rappeler la règle.chez nounou personne n'a le droit de taper c'est INTERDIT. Ne pas crier après l'enfant ça lui fait peur a cet âge et si l'adulte crie l'enfant crie. Au retour du calme bien dire que l'isoler quand elle est très en colère n'est pas une punition mais c'est parce qu'elle fait mal aux oreilles des copains et nounou 
Beaucoup de patience et essayer de faire diversion quand vous sentez l'énervement de l'enfant pour éviter la crise. Il y a un truc tout bête faire souffler fort les enfants ou chanter des comptines ou aller courir dehors.


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Août 2022)

Et comme dit Liline bien complimenter l'enfant quand il se comporte bien . Avec les petits coléreux parfois les transmissions ne parlent que des mauvais comportements et l'enfant finit par croire que seules ses crises intéressent les adultes !?! Le soir prenez l'habitude de dire tout ce qui a été bien dans la journée il faut être positive. Bien-sûr s'il y a eu une grosse colère et que vous voulez le faire savoir un petit message mais pas le dire devant l'enfant .d'autant qu'il y a des PE capables de dire puisque tu n'as pas été sage chez nounou tu seras puni a la maison super plusieurs  heures après ???
La punition ne sert a rien pour les 2ans 3ans ils doivent apprendre a bien faire.


----------



## maria (8 Août 2022)

Bonjours
bon courage
essayer de le lui parler seul comme un grand les enfants  en expliquant la situation  avec un grand câlins son intelligent ,


----------

